# My First Services.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just won this on "that place". It's a 17 jeweled Swiss Services and should be in good working order if the seller is telling the truth.









I found out the other day that some Services watches were fitted with UMF/ Ruhla M series movements, they certainly used some diverse movements didn't they.









The seller's picture:-


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my swiss one has a ronda cal 1217 17J movement Stan.










I prefer their english ones


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Like the English one too PG.









They used all sorts of movements it seems, I wonder if there's an article on the net about Services.

I doubt it but I'll take a look.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I was right, nothing I can find on Services.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

My 17 jewel Swiss Services has an ST movement. Searching for "services" on the Internet brings up some interesting results







Nothing I could ever find out about the watch company though.

This one has a kind of linen/satin finish dial that is impossible to phoptograph with my camera. It's now on a much nicer old black crocodile strap that cost more than the watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Were Services an English company?, as I mentioned some time back there is on a certain site a`Services Transport` watch which has `Foreign Made` on the dial .

It is listed as a" German Aviators Wrist Watch c1940" which I seriously doubt as it is also described as having a pin lever movement







.

The text also states it is featured in Z.M. Westolowski`s book " Military Timepieces 1880-1990" I`ve got this book and couldn`t find it.









BTW the price.....Â£195









nice Services on show here guys


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I got this e-mail from the seller:-

"Hi Stan, thanks for buying, you must have got the best bargain on ebay today, best regards Dave".

I think it went for less than he expected but it could be an indication that it's in good nick, also.

It will get a good home.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, the Services has arrived and I only posted the cheque on Friday.
















It's pretty darned good for what I paid, and a lot larger than expected. About 35mm diameter exclunding crown, I was expecting it to be about 30/ 32mm.

The movement is basic Swiss 17 jewel with no decoration of any kind, quite "Russian" in fact.

The case is pretty scratched but they are small and not obtrusive, the plate is 10 microns and no sign of brassing. I'm checking the time keeping but it doesn't seem bad at all.

Pictures when I have time.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

First one, of nine.







Kidding!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nother.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Definitely deserves a better strap.









Roy!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac, it's quite a nice looker.









It needs a bit of regulation, losing about 5 seconds a hour. But the regulator was bang in the middle so that should be a simple (







) job.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice indeed


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice lugs


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I have found one reference to Services watches. The were based in Bead St, Leicester.

That's all.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I have found one reference to Services watches. The were based in Bead St, Leicester.
> 
> That's all.
> 
> ...


WOW didn`t know that, now I`ll have to get one.









I might try writing to the local paper they have regular articles on the history of local firms and may be able to cast some light on Services


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

That's a great idea.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> That's a great idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan, it could take a lttle time but I`ll have a go.

I might even pop into the main reference library see if they`ve got any info


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

I think Services just assembled watches from kits of whatever movements were available rather like Newmark.

I think they were a British firm as I had one in its original box and it had pictures of obviously British servicemen on it although I doubt it had any military connection.

They made watches of varying quality and I've seen lots of thinly plated 7 jewel models as well as better ones.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been doing some checking on the Services Watch Co. Ltd., firstly at Leicester Reference Library.

The company is not listed in the 1925 edition of the Leicestershire Business Directory however it is in the 1928 edition (1926 & 7 weren`t available) they were still listed in the 1969 edition the latest one the library have.

The staff also found the following details from `companieshouse.gov.uk`a company called `Services Watches ( Sales) Limited, 23 Grosvenor Street, London W1K 4QL was incorporated on 29/03/1949 and dissolved on 26/11/2002.

I then decided to go and see John Mc Kay, Leicester`s oldest watch repairer ( well he`s @ 80 so I think he`s the oldest







).

Anyway he remembered Services and confirmed they were Leicester based.

He told me that they didn`t actually make watches just assembled them using movements and cases etc brought in (sounds like a lot of modern watch manufacturers to me







) in the end they just bought in complete watches with `Services` printed on the dial.

I intend to contact the local paper which runs regular artilces about Leicester in `Bygone Days` they may even be able to trace people who used to work for `Services`









Whilest I was talking to him John Mc Kay mentioned that he used to work for Smiths apparently he became a manager overseeing Watch & Clock production as well as quality control









I think I`ll try him out when I next need an old watch repairing


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

23 Grosvenor Street, London is now the address of Time Products (UK) Limited and they own the Services trademark.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> 23 Grosvenor Street,London is now the address of Time Products (UK) Limited and they own the Services trademark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please excuse my dumbness (mind you I am a member of the _`No Really, I haven`t A Clue Club`_) but who or what are `Time Products (UK) Ltd`?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are or were watch importers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> They are or were watch importers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, thanks Roy









BTW the Seiko and Poljot are doing very nicely


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some good detective work there Mac, well done.









Shame there isn't a bit more on the net.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Been trying to regulate the watch today and it's proving harder than I thought. I need new eyes, a better loupe and steadier hands.
















I did find out that the movement is an EB Bettlach 8020 cal though.

I'll keep trying, just hope I don't break it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I need new eyes,Â and steadier hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan...

1) Me too!!
















2) Been there, done that, and often have broken it






























GOOD LUCK!!























Mind you the only watches I dare open are my Newmark and Stirling even then I get somewhat nervous


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac, I won't give up yet.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've added the Services to Stan's Watch Web.









Still regulating, might have it down to + 30 seconds a day. Time will tell.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I've added the Services to Stan's Watch Web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice addition Stan









Small point its Bede Street, Braunstone Gate Leicester, actually that seems to have been their last address as they moved at least 3 times within Leicester between the 20`s and 60`s


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mac, I'll change it.









I'm getting venerable.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi, I hope the technology works - here is a Services watch issued to Air Raid Precautions staff in the Second World War - unfortunately it has just stopped and will not restart!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

psychlist said:


> Hi, I hope the technology works - here is a Services watch issued to Air Raid Precautions staff in the Second World War - unfortunately it has just stopped and will not restart!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch its the same type as I mentioned in post #6 of this thread.

Sorry its stopped working whatever you do don`t just throw it away


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi psychlist,

That looks in good condition considering its age. Can it be fixed?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just love that style of watch, please as everyone else will no doubt say, don't bin it! It may be repairable or even movement change if you can find one on ebay etc.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you get inside and show us the movement? does it look like these?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice looking watch its the same type as I mentioned in post #6 of this thread.

Sorry its stopped working whatever you do don`t just throw it away











←
​


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've regulated the Services and it seems to be running at about +16 seconds a day now. More by luck than judgement.









I would have been happy with +30 seconds so I'm happy enough and it's certainly better than +5 seconds an hour that it was when it came.









Not bad for Â£6.49.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I've regulated the Services and it seems to be running at about +16 seconds a day now. More by luck than judgement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â£6.49







very nicely done Stanley


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you Mac.
















In fact I may have a go at regulating "Stanley" next.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I see you sorted out your new avatar Mac.









Nice one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I see you sorted out your new avatar Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`Mother` is watching









Thanks to you Stan









I`d missed the `browse ` button before









Ok now then how does one go about putting a `Personal photo` on my control panel then as theres no `browse`







button there I presume I do need a working FTP


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd never looked at the personal photo thing (I'd scare the Dark Side if I posted one







).

But you do need a hosted picture to post one. Have you got some wrist-watch.info web space from Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I'd never looked at the personal photo thing (I'd scare the Dark Side if I posted one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have Stan but thanks to problems with the FTP program Bill set up for me not working and due to the firewall I can`t get to wrist-watch.info Roy and I tried







HAL wouldn`t budge so I`m waiting until Bill and I are off at the same time and he`s free, could take some time.

Having said all that I`ve managed to do it via my space on the gallery







So check the pic out, its a fairly good likeness









Well OK about 35 years ago


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gawd Mac.









I thought I had a big hooter!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Gawd Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No doubt you remember Malcom the mechanical whizz kid























Actually I am somewhat of a big nose!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We have more in common than I realised Mac.









No bad thing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> We have more in common than I realised Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










goodnight


----------

